# Peppermint Oil and SIBO



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

i have read lot of articles on efficacy of peppermint oil in managing the symptoms of IBS - D.

So i would like to know if peppermint Oil also treats SIBO ( Small intestine bacterial overgrowth ).

Members, please let me know your experience with peppermint oil in reduction of IBS D Symptoms.


----------



## kenvh (May 16, 2015)

This is the same question i also just wanted to ask!

I did try it yesterday.

2 * 50mg peppermint oil enteric coated caps in morning

2 * 50mg peppermint oil enteric coated caps in evening

the day after this i did take my dose in morning..

the whole day my symptoms were worse..

more urgency, little cramps.

and a big explosive D! I didnt have big D anymore bcoz of my SCD diet.

so im sure the pepermint triggered it.

Now i just dont know: was this a good or bad thing?

some people say: continue taking it, even if u get worse.. afterwards u get better.

others just say stop taking it. I really dont know.

some people call it HERX.. but herx?? I really think this is more nauseau feeling.. instead of cramps and D??

I also want to hear about sibo-d people and their experience..

Im PI-IBS-D / SIBO-D type.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

I was diag'd and treated for SIBO about 10 months ago. Peppermint pills seemed to make things a touch worse over the week I took them. Now daily I drink very strong peppermint tea from Heather's, that stuff does incredibly well.


----------

